
What happens when you open new installs of each browser for the first time - prawn
https://twitter.com/jonathansampson/status/1166005813548396549
======
Causality1
Well, that was considerably ickier than I expected. I was thinking there'd be
one or two bad eggs in there instead of dozens.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Vivaldi and Brave great, everything else varying degrees of ick.

